# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  (ادخل وبلغ سلامك للحسين )

## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



*لا تبخل على الحسين بالسلام عليه من خلال هذا الموضوع*


*فالنثبت أقدامنا على حبه برفع السلام عليه الى السماء لنبين انه ذكرى لا تنسى أبداً..*




*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 


*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## تأبط بودره

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله .* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن رسول الله .* 

*لعن الله من قتلك ، و لعن الله من أعان عليك ، و من بلغه ذلك فرضي به ، إنا إلى الله منهم بري‏ء .* 




عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ ثُوَيْرٍقَالَ : كُنْتُ أَنَا وَ يُونُسُ بْنُ ظَبْيَانَ عِنْدَ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام ، وَ كَانَ أَكْبَرَنَا سِنّاً فَقَالَ لَهُ : إِنِّي كَثِيراً مَا أَذْكُرُ الْحُسَيْنَ عليه السلام فَأَيَّ شَيْ‏ءٍ أَقُولُ ؟  
قَالَ قُلْ : *صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ .* 




*زيارة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام*
*لمن بعدت داره* 
*قال أبو عبد الله عليه السلام :* *إذا بعدت بأحدكم الشقة و نأت به الدار ، فليعل أعلى منزل له فيصلي ركعتين ، و ليؤم بالسلام إلى قبورنا فإن ذلك يصير إلينا .*
*و قال أبو عبد الله عليه السلام :* *يا سدير و ما عليك أن تزور قبر الحسين عليه السلام في كل جمعة خمس مرات ، و في كل يوم مرة ؟*
قلت : جعلت فداك إن بيننا و بينه فراسخ كثيرة .
فقال عليه السلام : *تصعد فوق سطحك ثم تلتفت يمنة و يسرة ، ثم ترفع رأسك إلى السماء ، ثم تتحرى نحو قبر الحسين عليه السلام ثم تقول :*
*السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله السلام عليك و رحمة الله و بركاته .*
*يكتب لك زورة ، و الزورة حجة و عمرة .*
قال سدير : فربما فعلته في النهار أكثر من عشرين مرة .

وعن حنان بن سدير عن أبيه قال قال أبو عبد الله عليه السلام :
*يا سدير تزور قبر الحسين عليه السلام في كل يوم ؟*
قلت : جعلت فداك لا . قال : ما أجفاكم . أ*فتزوره في كل شهر ؟* قلت : لا . قال : فتزوره في كل سنة ؟ قلت : يكون ذلك .
قال عليه السلام : *يا سدير ما أجفاكم بالحسين عليه السلام بذلك‏ ، أ ما علمت أن لله ألف ألف ملكاً شعثا غبرا يبكون و يزورون لا يفترون .*
*و ما عليك يا سدير : أن تزور قبر الحسين عليه السلام في كل جمعة خمس مرات و ذكر مثل الحديث الأول*.. 

و روى سليمان بن عيسى عن أبيه قال قلت لأبي عبد الله عليه السلام : كيف أزورك ولم أقدر على ذلك ؟ 
*قال قال لي :* *يا عيسى إذا لم تقدر على المجيء ، فإذا كان يوم الجمعة فاغتسل أو توضأ ، و اصعد إلى سطحك و صل ركعتين ، و توجه نحوي ، فإنه من زارني في حياتي فقد زارني في مماتي ، و من زارني في مماتي فقد زارني في حياتي.*

*و عن حنان بن سدير عن أبيه قال قال لي أبو عبد الله عليه السلام* :
*يا سدير تكثر من زيارة قبر أبي عبد الله الحسين ؟*
قلت : إنه من الشغل . فقال عليه السلام : *أ لا أعلمك شيئا إذا أنت فعلته كتب الله لك بذلك الزيارة .*
فقلت : بلى جعلت فداك .
فقال لي : *اغتسل في منزلك و اصعد إلى سطح دارك و أشر إليه بالسلام يكتب لك بذلك الزيارة .*

و عن إسماعيل بن سهل عن أبي أحمد عمن رواه قال قال لي أبو عبد الله عليه السلام : *إذا بعدت عليك الشقة و نأت بك الدار .*
*فلتعل على أعلى منزلك ولتصل ركعتين ، فلتؤم بالسلام إلى قبورنا ، فإن ذلك يصل إلينا*


*شكرا لكم أختي أم الحلوين*
*أسألكم الدعــاء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## LUCKY

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

*يسلموا اختي على الطرح الموفق وفقنا الله واياكم لزياره ابي عبدالله*
* 

**
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

**السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

**اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

**وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*


*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه ورزقنا الله واياكم زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخره ياكريم*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*


*
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

**السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## سيناريو

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين* 

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء* 
*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول* 
*السلام عليك يا ابن علي*  
*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة* 
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين* 
*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي*  
*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم* 
*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*  
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار*  
*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك*  
*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*  
*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام* 
*ولنهتف بصوت واحد*  
*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين* 
*يسلموا اختي على الطرح الموفق* 
*رزقنا الله زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الآخره*

----------


## بريق الذكرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



*لا تبخل على الحسين بالسلام عليه من خلال هذا الموضوع*

*فالنثبت أقدامنا على حبه برفع السلام عليه الى السماء لنبين انه ذكرى لا تنسى أبداً..*

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

يالثارات الحسين

----------


## نور الهدى

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## محبه 14 معصوم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



*لا تبخل على الحسين بالسلام عليه من خلال هذا الموضوع*

*فالنثبت أقدامنا على حبه برفع السلام عليه الى السماء لنبين انه ذكرى لا تنسى أبداً..*

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## واحة العالم

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*

----------


## محبة البضعه

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين

الف شكر لكِ ع الطرح 
الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## فرح

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*
*مشكوووره يالغلا ام الحلوين*
*ع الطرح* 
*ورزقنا الله واياكم زيارة سيدي الامام الحسين عليه السلام ..*
*
**
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## LUCKY

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*
*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## دموع جارفه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*
*اه لمصاب الحسين .. فداك روحي وعيني .*
*تقبلو مروري...*

----------


## صدى كربلاء

*اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين وَعَجِلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَ سَهِلْ مَخْرَجَهُمّ الشَرَيفْ وَإجْعَلْنا مِن شِيعَتَهُم وَ أنصَارِهِم وَخُدَام تُرَابَ أقْدَامِهْم أرْوَاحُنَا لهُمْ الفِداءْ , وَإِلْعَنْ أَعدَائَهِمْ إَلىَ يَوم الّدِينْ* 

*اللّـُهمّ كُـنْ لِوَلِيّــكَ الحُجّـةِ بنِ الحَسَن**صَلواتُـكَ عليهِ وَعَلَى آبائِـه في هَـذِه السّـاعَة وَفي كُـلّ سَاعَـةً وليـاً**وحَافِظَـاً وقائـداً وناصِراً ودليـلاً وعينـاً حتـى تُسْكِنَـهُ ارضَـكَ طَوعـاً**وتُمَتِّعـهُ فيهـا طويـلاً بـِرَحْمَتِـكَ ياأرحـَمَ الرّاحِـمينْ**اللهـم**اجعلنـا من انصـاره واشياعـه والمستشهدين تحــت لوائـه** ...*

  اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لَا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلَا نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَلَا يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ


*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
 

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء   
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

 اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
**وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*
*
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
*

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*



*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
*

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
*

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
*



*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
*

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
*

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*



*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
*

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
*

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
*



*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
*

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
**
*

----------


## جراح العترة

السلام على الحسين سيد الشهداء 

السلام عليك يا غريب يا عطشان

السلام عليك وعلى آل بيتك 


السلام عليك يا أبن المصطفى 

السلام عليك يا أبن علي المرتضى

السلام عليك يا أبن فاطمة الزهراء

----------


## حــــايــرة

*
السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين


*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين**
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء* 
*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول* 
*السلام عليك يا ابن علي*  
*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة* 
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين* 
*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي*  
*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم* 
*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*  
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار*  
*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك*  
*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*  
*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام* 
*ولنهتف بصوت واحد*  
*نحن عشاق الحسين**
نحن عشاق الحسين**
*

----------


## ساره لولو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته 

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي*  

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة* 

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*




نحن عشاق الحسين 

جزاكى خيرا ام الحلوين

----------


## *متعذبة بالحب**

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام على الارواح التي حلت بفنائك واناخت برحلك
عليكم مني سلام من الله ابداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## ملكة الغرام

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام على الارواح التي حلت بفنائك واناخت برحلك
عليكم مني سلام من الله ابداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## salaam

*السلام عليك ياسيد الاحرار* 


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*
 
*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي*  
*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة* 
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين* 
*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي*  
*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم* 
*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*  
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار*  
*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك*  
*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*
*يعطيك ألف عافية على الجهود* 
*وعظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصاب سيد الشهداء* 
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


**السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


**السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ملااك

*السلام على الحسين ..وعلى علي بن الحسين...
...وعلى اولاد الحسين..وعلى اصحاب الحسين..* 
``~!~``$ والله لن أنساكِ ياكربلاء لو قطعوني مفصلاً مفصلا $``~!~``

----------


## ام الحلوين

* إن يوم الحسين أقرح قلوبنا، إن يوم الحسين أدمى جفوننا، إن يوم الحسين أسبل دموعنا وأورثنا الكرب والبلاء إلى يوم الانقضاء فعلى مثل الحسين فليبك الباكون فان البكاء يحط الذنوب العظام " هذا قول إمامنا الرضا (عليه السلام) وقبله قال الإمام الحسن (عليه السلام): لا يوم كيومك يا أبا عبد الله يزدلف إليه فيه ثلاثون ألف رجل يزعمون أنهم من هذه الأمة فيقتلونك وينتهبون ثقلك ويسبون ذراريك* 

*عظم الله اجوركم

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله؛السلام عليك يا ابن رسول الله

السلام عليك يا ابن أمير المؤمنين، وابن سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة الزهراء سيدة نساء العالمين

السلام عليك يا ثأر الله وابن ثأره و الوتر الموتور

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك وأناخت برحلك،
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار.*

*اللهم بحق الحسين وغربته وعطشه ارزقنا شفاعة الحسين ووفقنا لكل خير يا رب العالمين.
*
*مأجورين*

----------


## أم سيد هاشم

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## نور الولاية

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة الزهراء ورحمة الله وبركاتة .*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*إن من أبرز مصاديق مودة قربى النبي (ص) هو البكاء والحزن على ما أصابهم من ظلم وغدر وأذى .*
*حث رسول الله (ص) والأئمة المعصومين (ع) على البكاء على الحسين وإحياء أمره ومصيبته ، والروايات في ذلك كثيرة جداً ، منها :*

*ما روي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أنه قال : " كل عين باكية يوم القيامة إلا عين بكت على مصاب الحسين ، فإنها ضاحكة مستبشرة " ( الاثنى عشرية في الرد على الصوفية ، للشيخ الحر العاملي ) .*

*وروي عن الإمام الرضا عليه السلام " يا بن شبيب إن كنت باكياً لشيء فابك للحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام ، فإنه ذُبح كما يُذبح الكبش*

*وروي عنه أيضاً (ع) " إن يوم الحسين أقرح جفوننا وأسبل دموعنا وأذل عزيزنا بأرض كرب وبلاء وأورثنا الكرب والبلاء إلى يوم الانقضاء ، فعلى مثل الحسين (ع) فليبك الباكون فإن البكاء عليه يحط الذنوب العظام* 


*السلام السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*


*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 


*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## الم الانتظار

السلام عليك ياوارث ادم صفوة الله 
السلام عليك ياسيد الشهداء 00000 ياابن على المرتضى 
ياابن فاطمة الزهراء 0000000   
السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين 
وعلى اولاد الحسين 
وعلى اصحاب الحسين 



 لبكيك بدل الدموع 000000دم  :sad2:  :sad2:

----------


## نور الولاية

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


**السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

__السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

__السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

__السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

__السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

__السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

__السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

__عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

__اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## وردة البستان

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

**اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

**وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

تحياتي



وردة البستان

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*لا تبخل على الحسين بالسلام عليه من خلال هذا الموضوع*

*فالنثبت أقدامنا على حبه برفع السلام عليه الى السماء لنبين انه ذكرى لا تنسى أبداً..*

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام عليك يا ابا عبدالله السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
السلام عليك يا ابا عبدالله وعلى الارواح التى حلت بفنائك  عليكمنى سلام الله ابدا مابقيت وبقى الليل والنهار و لا جعله الله اخر العهد منى لزيارتكم  السلام على الحسين وعلى  علي  بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين

اللهم العن اول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع له على ذلك اللهم العن  العصابة التى  جاهدت الحسين  وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله اللهم العنهم  جميعا
اللهم خص انت اول ظالم  باللعن منى وابدا  به اولا ثم العن الثانى والثالث والرابع  اللهم العن يزيد خامسا والعن عبيد الله بن زياد وابن مرجانة  وعمر بن سعد وشمرا  وآل ابي  سفيان وال زياد وال مروان  الى يوم القيامة
لنهتف ...............
لبيك ياحسين 
لبيك ياحسين
لبيك ياحسين
لبيك ياحسين
لبيك ياحسين


                                          يااااااااااااااااا  حسين
اللهم صل على محمد وال مجمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## همسات وله

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 




*يا لثاااارات الحسين* 
*وهيهاااات منا الذله* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
لبيك يااااحسين* 
*لبيك يااااحسين**
*

----------


## لهلو

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*
مشكووورة اختي على طرحك الرائع ويعطيك ربي الف عافية

----------


## فرح

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*
*مشكوووره يالغلا ام الحلوين*
*ع الطرح* 
*ورزقنا الله واياكم زيارة سيدي الامام الحسين عليه السلام ..*

----------


## بشارة خير

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## Hussain.T

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


**السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشة كربلاء ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله*

----------


## لجين

السلام عليكم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

عظم الله أجوركم جميعا بمصاب ابي عبدالله الحسين سيد شباب أهل الجنة عليه السلام 

عندما مر الحادي على كربلاء ..
قالت السيدة زينب الوديعة ام المصائب ..
امر الحادي ان يعرج بنا الى قبر الحسين لنسلم عليه 
ولما وصلن الأسارىالى موضع مصرع الامام الحسين ،
وجدوا جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري وجماعة من بني هاشم ورجالاً من آل الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
قد وردوا لزيارة قبر الحسين والسلام عليه 
فتوافدوا في وقت واحد ، وتلاقوا بالبكاء والحزن واللطم ،
وأقاموا المآتم المقرحة للأكباد واجتمع عليهم أهل ذلك السواد وأقاموا على ذلك أياماً » . 
السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن ..
لا تبخل على امامك الحسين بسلامك ادخل وسلم عليه ..

منقول

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن 

السلا عليك سيدي ما بقي الدهر
يسلمو على الطرح ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن ..

----------


## اسير الضلام

السلام على الحسيـــــن ...
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن ... 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن ... 
وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
**وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن ..عليهم السلام.*

*الله يرزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم..*
*تسلمين خيوه..
**
*
*
*

----------


## الحال2007مه

السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن ..

----------


## حــــايــرة

السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن

----------


## أنوار المهدي

السلام على الحسين
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى أولاد الحسين
وعلى أصحاب الحسين

----------


## نور الهدى

السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي بن الحسين 
وعلى اولاد الحسين 

وعلى اصحاب الحسين

----------


## ليلى2222

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*
*السلام على الحسين* 
*وعلى علي بن الحسين* 
*وعلى اولاد الحسين* 
*وعلى اصحاب الحسين* 
*وعلى أخوات الحسين* 
*وعلى ابنه القائم المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف* 
*يامولاي متى الفرج ؟ متى الظهور ؟ متى ننصرك ونلتحق بركب الحسين ؟* 
*اللهم فرج عنا بفرجه* 
*لا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم* 
*صلوا على خير الانام محمد وآله الاطهار* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآله بعدد الشجر وورقه وقطر المطر وذرات الرمل وبعدد ما احصاه علمك يارب العالمين* 
*( ادعولي ارجوكم )*

----------


## وردة حلاوية

السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن 

ننتضر جديدك

----------


## العســـكرية

السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن ..


السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله و على الأرواح التي حلّت بفنائك عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت و بقي الليل و النهار

----------


## لحن الخلود

السلام على الحسيـــــن ...
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن ... 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن ... 
وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
**وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن ..عليهم السلام.*

----------


## لجين

السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن .. 



شكرا لكم جيعا على المرور
الله يوفقك اختي ليلى2222ويوفق المؤمنين جميعا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
*وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن ..عليهم السلام.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
*وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن ..عليهم السلام.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


__السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول_

_السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

__السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

__السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

__السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

__السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

__السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

__عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

__اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء* 
*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول* 
*السلام عليك يا ابن علي*  
*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة* 
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين* 
*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي*  
*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم* 
*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*  
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار*  
*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك*  
*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*  
*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام* 
*ولنهتف بصوت واحد*  
*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين* 

*يسلموا اختي على الطرح الموفق وفقنا الله واياكم لزياره ابي عبدالله*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## بلسم جروحي2

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى انصار الحسين السلم عليك ياسيدي ياابا عبدالله وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك واناخت برحلك عليكم مني سلام الله ابدا ما بيت وبقي الليل والنهارالسلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك ابا الفضل العباس السلام عليك وعلى اختك بطلة كربلاء زينب ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك**
عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 


**
*

----------


## نصرالله

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد
 السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ آدَمَ صـَفـُوةِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ نـوُحٍ نَبــِيِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ إبـراهيـمَ خـَليـلِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ موســى كـَليِم اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ عـيـسى روُحِ الله السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ حـَبـيبِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنينَ وَلَيِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يَابـنَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ المـُصـطـَفـى السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يَابـن عـلي المرتـضـى السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـن فاطـمة الزهراء السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـنَ خَديجَةَ الكُبـرى السَّلام عَلَيْكَ يا ثارَ اللهِ وابـنَ ثارِِهِ والوِتـرَ المَوتـوُرَ اَشـهَدُ اَنَّكَ قَد اَقَمتَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَيتَ الزَّكاة وَاَمَرتَ بـاُلمِعروف ِوَنَهَيتَ عـَنِ المُنكرِ وَاَطـَعـتَ اللهَ وَرَسـولَهُ حـَتّى اَتيكَ اليَقـينُ فـَلَعـَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً قَتـَلَتـكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً ظَلَمَتكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً سَمِعت بـِذلك فَرَضِيَت بـه يا مَولاي يا ابا عَبدِ اللهِ اَشهَدُ اَنّك كُنتَ نوُرا في الأصلابِ الشّامِخَةِ وَالأرحـامِ المُطَهَرَةِ لم تـُنَجـِسـكَ الجـاهِليَّةُ بـاَنِجـاسـِها وَلَم تـُلبـِسكَ مِن مُدلَهِمّاتِ ثـِيابـِها وَاَشـهَدُ أنَكَ مِن دَعائِم الدّين وَاَركانِ المُؤمِنينَ وَاَشهَدُ اَنّكَ الإمـام البَّرُ التَّقـيُ الرَّضـيُ الزَّكيّ الهادِي المَهدِيُ وَاَشـهَدُ اَنَّ الأَئمّة مِن وُلْدِكَ كَلِمةُ التَّقـوى وَاَعـلامُ الهُدى وَالعـُروةُ الوُثـقى وَالحـُجَّةُ عـَلى اَهل الدُنيـا وَاُشـهِدُ اللهَ وَمـلائكـَتـَهُ وَاَنبـِيائَهُ وَرُسـُلَهُ اَنّي بـِكـمُ مُؤمِنٌ وَبـِايِابـِكم مُوقنٌ بـَشَرائِع ديني وخواتيِم عَمَلي وقَلبي لقَلبِكم سِلمٌ وَاَمري لِامْرِكـمُ مُتَّبـع صـَلَوات الله عَلَيكم وَعَلى اَرواحـِكم وَعَلى اَجـسـادِكُم وعـَلَى اَجـسـامِكُم وَعـَلى شـاهِدِكم وَعـَلَى غـائِبـِكم وَعـَلَى ظـاهركم وعـلى بــاطـِنـِكـم بـاَبـي أَنـت وَ اُمي يَا بْن رَسـُولِ اللهِ بِاَبي اَنتَ وَاَمّي يا ابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ لَقَد عَظـُمتِ الرَّزيَّةُ و جـَلَتِ المُصـيبـَةُ بـِكَ عَلَينا وَعَلى جــَمــيعِ اَهل السَّمــواتِ والأرض فــَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمـةً أَسرجَت و َاَلجمـَتْ وَتـَهَيَأت و تنـقـبـت لِقـِتالِك يامـَولايَ ياابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ قـَصـَدتُ زيارتك اَسـئَلُ اللهَ بـالِشـأن الذَي لَكَ عِندَهُ وَ بـِالمَحَل الَّذي لَكَ لَدَيهِ اَن يُصـَليَعَلَى مُحـَمّدٍ وَآلِ مُحـَمّدٍ وَاَن يَجعَلَني مَعَكم في الدُنيا وَالآخـِرة السّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابــنَ رَسـوُلِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابـنَ نَبـِيِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيـكَ يابـنَ اَمير المُؤمِنينَ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يابـنَ الحـُسـينِ الشـهيدِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ ايُّها الشـَهيدُ وابـن الشـهيد السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ ايُّها المـَظـلومُ وَابـنُ المَظـلوُمِ لَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتـَلَتـك وَلَعَنَ الله اُمةً ظَلَمَتـكَ وَلَعَن اللهُ اُمةً سـَمِعت بـِذلِك فَرَضِيت بـِهِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يا ياوَليَّ اللهِ وَابـنَ وَلِيهِ لَقَد عَظُمتِ المُصـيبـَةُ وَجـَلّتِ الرَزِيةُ بـِكَ عـَلينا وَعـَلَى جـَميعِ المُسـلِمينَ فَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتَلَتك وَاَبـرءُ اِلى اللهِ وَاِليكَ مـِنهم السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يااَولياءَ اللهِ وَاَحـِبـائَهُ السَّلام ُعـَلَيكُم يا اصـفـِياءَ اللهِ وَاوِدّائَهُ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنصـارَ دينِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ رَسـُولِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـكُم يـا اَنـصـارَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنـين السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ فـاطـِمةَ الزهراء سَيدةِ نِساءِ العـالَمينَ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ اَبـي مُحـَمَّدٍ الحـَسـَنِ بـن عـليٍّ الوَلي الناصِح السَّلامُ عَلَيكُم يا اَنصارَ اَبـي عَبـدِ اللهِ الحـسـين بـاَبـي اَنتُم وَاُمي طِبـتُم وطابـَتِ الأرضُ الّتـي فـيها دُفـِنـتُم وَفـُزتُم فـَوزاً عـَظـيماً فـَيالَيتَني كـُنتُ مَعـَكُم فَاَفوُز فوزاً عَظيما.


*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## الحال2007مه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم**



*

----------


## روائع القصص

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## fatemah

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*




*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*


*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 


*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 


*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*


*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 


*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*




*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*


*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 


*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 


*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*


*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 


*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## صمت السنين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ناصرة علي2008

و قال أبو عبد الله عليه السلام : *يا سدير و ما عليك أن تزور قبر الحسين عليه السلام في كل جمعة خمس مرات ، و في كل يوم مرة ؟*
قلت : جعلت فداك إن بيننا و بينه فراسخ كثيرة .
فقال عليه السلام : *تصعد فوق سطحك ثم تلتفت يمنة و يسرة ، ثم ترفع رأسك إلى السماء ، ثم تتحرى نحو قبر الحسين عليه السلام ثم تقول :*
*السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله السلام عليك و رحمة الله و بركاته .*
*يكتب لك زورة ، و الزورة حجة و عمرة .*

**
*يعني مو لازم نحج ولانعتمر نزور قبر الحسين وخلاص*

----------


## ليلى2222

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
**
*

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
**
*
*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
**
*
*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
**
*

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
**
*

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*
*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*
*شكرا يا أخوي ربي يوفقك ويهنيك* 
*عظم الله أجرك بمصاب الامام الرضا السلطان غريب طوس* 
*نلتمس منكم الدعاء* 
*
**
*

----------


## دانة الشوق

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

*بلغنا الله زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الأخرة*
*نسألكم الدعاء
**
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

*بلغنا الله زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الأخرة*
*نسألكم الدعاء
*

----------


## نصرالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد
السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ آدَمَ صـَفـُوةِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ نـوُحٍ نَبــِيِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ إبـراهيـمَ خـَليـلِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ موســى كـَليِم اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ عـيـسى روُحِ الله السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ حـَبـيبِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنينَ وَلَيِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يَابـنَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ المـُصـطـَفـى السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يَابـن عـلي المرتـضـى السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـن فاطـمة الزهراء السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـنَ خَديجَةَ الكُبـرى السَّلام عَلَيْكَ يا ثارَ اللهِ وابـنَ ثارِِهِ والوِتـرَ المَوتـوُرَ اَشـهَدُ اَنَّكَ قَد اَقَمتَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَيتَ الزَّكاة وَاَمَرتَ بـاُلمِعروف ِوَنَهَيتَ عـَنِ المُنكرِ وَاَطـَعـتَ اللهَ وَرَسـولَهُ حـَتّى اَتيكَ اليَقـينُ فـَلَعـَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً قَتـَلَتـكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً ظَلَمَتكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً سَمِعت بـِذلك فَرَضِيَت بـه يا مَولاي يا ابا عَبدِ اللهِ اَشهَدُ اَنّك كُنتَ نوُرا في الأصلابِ الشّامِخَةِ وَالأرحـامِ المُطَهَرَةِ لم تـُنَجـِسـكَ الجـاهِليَّةُ بـاَنِجـاسـِها وَلَم تـُلبـِسكَ مِن مُدلَهِمّاتِ ثـِيابـِها وَاَشـهَدُ أنَكَ مِن دَعائِم الدّين وَاَركانِ المُؤمِنينَ وَاَشهَدُ اَنّكَ الإمـام البَّرُ التَّقـيُ الرَّضـيُ الزَّكيّ الهادِي المَهدِيُ وَاَشـهَدُ اَنَّ الأَئمّة مِن وُلْدِكَ كَلِمةُ التَّقـوى وَاَعـلامُ الهُدى وَالعـُروةُ الوُثـقى وَالحـُجَّةُ عـَلى اَهل الدُنيـا وَاُشـهِدُ اللهَ وَمـلائكـَتـَهُ وَاَنبـِيائَهُ وَرُسـُلَهُ اَنّي بـِكـمُ مُؤمِنٌ وَبـِايِابـِكم مُوقنٌ بـَشَرائِع ديني وخواتيِم عَمَلي وقَلبي لقَلبِكم سِلمٌ وَاَمري لِامْرِكـمُ مُتَّبـع صـَلَوات الله عَلَيكم وَعَلى اَرواحـِكم وَعَلى اَجـسـادِكُم وعـَلَى اَجـسـامِكُم وَعـَلى شـاهِدِكم وَعـَلَى غـائِبـِكم وَعـَلَى ظـاهركم وعـلى بــاطـِنـِكـم بـاَبـي أَنـت وَ اُمي يَا بْن رَسـُولِ اللهِ بِاَبي اَنتَ وَاَمّي يا ابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ لَقَد عَظـُمتِ الرَّزيَّةُ و جـَلَتِ المُصـيبـَةُ بـِكَ عَلَينا وَعَلى جــَمــيعِ اَهل السَّمــواتِ والأرض فــَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمـةً أَسرجَت و َاَلجمـَتْ وَتـَهَيَأت و تنـقـبـت لِقـِتالِك يامـَولايَ ياابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ قـَصـَدتُ زيارتك اَسـئَلُ اللهَ بـالِشـأن الذَي لَكَ عِندَهُ وَ بـِالمَحَل الَّذي لَكَ لَدَيهِ اَن يُصـَليَعَلَى مُحـَمّدٍ وَآلِ مُحـَمّدٍ وَاَن يَجعَلَني مَعَكم في الدُنيا وَالآخـِرة السّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابــنَ رَسـوُلِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابـنَ نَبـِيِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيـكَ يابـنَ اَمير المُؤمِنينَ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يابـنَ الحـُسـينِ الشـهيدِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ ايُّها الشـَهيدُ وابـن الشـهيد السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ ايُّها المـَظـلومُ وَابـنُ المَظـلوُمِ لَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتـَلَتـك وَلَعَنَ الله اُمةً ظَلَمَتـكَ وَلَعَن اللهُ اُمةً سـَمِعت بـِذلِك فَرَضِيت بـِهِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يا ياوَليَّ اللهِ وَابـنَ وَلِيهِ لَقَد عَظُمتِ المُصـيبـَةُ وَجـَلّتِ الرَزِيةُ بـِكَ عـَلينا وَعـَلَى جـَميعِ المُسـلِمينَ فَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتَلَتك وَاَبـرءُ اِلى اللهِ وَاِليكَ مـِنهم السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يااَولياءَ اللهِ وَاَحـِبـائَهُ السَّلام ُعـَلَيكُم يا اصـفـِياءَ اللهِ وَاوِدّائَهُ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنصـارَ دينِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ رَسـُولِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـكُم يـا اَنـصـارَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنـين السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ فـاطـِمةَ الزهراء سَيدةِ نِساءِ العـالَمينَ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ اَبـي مُحـَمَّدٍ الحـَسـَنِ بـن عـليٍّ الوَلي الناصِح السَّلامُ عَلَيكُم يا اَنصارَ اَبـي عَبـدِ اللهِ الحـسـين بـاَبـي اَنتُم وَاُمي طِبـتُم وطابـَتِ الأرضُ الّتـي فـيها دُفـِنـتُم وَفـُزتُم فـَوزاً عـَظـيماً فـَيالَيتَني كـُنتُ مَعـَكُم فَاَفوُز فوزاً عَظيما.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

**اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

**وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*


*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه ورزقنا الله واياكم زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخره ياكريم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*



*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

*نحن عشاق الحســـين* 

*نحن عشــــاق الحسيــن  *

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*



*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## فرح

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

*نحن عشاق الحســـين* 

*نحن عشــــاق الحسيــن*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 


_

----------


## لحن الخلود

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## نصرالله

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ليلى2222

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*


*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*


*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك
عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم



**
السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك
عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم


اللهم عجل فرج امامنا المهدي المنتظر 
عظم الله لك الاجر ياامامي سلام الله عليك 
وعظم الله اجوركم يا موالين 
اسالكم الدعاء 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

*نحن عشاق الحســـين* 

*نحن عشــــاق الحسيــن*

----------


## ام الحلوين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

*نحن عشاق الحســـين* 

*نحن عشــــاق الحسيــن*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
_

_السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
_

_السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
_

_السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
_



_السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
_

_السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
_

_السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
_

_السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
_

_عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
_



_اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
_

_اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
_

_وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

_*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين* 
*اللهم ثبتنا على الإيمان و الولاية ..*
*وارزقنا حسن الخاتمة ..*
*بالحسين باحسين بالحسين ..*
*الله يعطيكم العافية ..

*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك
عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*
*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*
*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*
*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 
*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين* 
*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي*  
*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم* 
*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار*  
*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 
*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 
*نحن عشاق الحســـين*  
*نحن عشــــاق الحسيــن*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*
*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*
*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*
*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 
*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 
*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

*نحن عشاق الحســـين* 

*نحن عشــــاق الحسيــن*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة_

----------


## ام الحلوين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*إن يوم الحسين أقرح قلوبنا، إن يوم الحسين أدمى جفوننا، إن يوم الحسين أسبل دموعنا وأورثنا الكرب والبلاء إلى يوم الانقضاء فعلى مثل الحسين فليبك الباكون فان البكاء يحط الذنوب العظام " هذا قول إمامنا الرضا (عليه السلام) وقبله قال الإمام الحسن (عليه السلام): لا يوم كيومك يا أبا عبد الله يزدلف إليه فيه ثلاثون ألف رجل يزعمون أنهم من هذه الأمة فيقتلونك وينتهبون ثقلك ويسبون ذراريك* 

*عظم الله اجوركم

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله؛السلام عليك يا ابن رسول الله

السلام عليك يا ابن أمير المؤمنين، وابن سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة الزهراء سيدة نساء العالمين

السلام عليك يا ثأر الله وابن ثأره و الوتر الموتور

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك وأناخت برحلك،
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار.*

*اللهم بحق الحسين وغربته وعطشه ارزقنا شفاعة الحسين ووفقنا لكل خير يا رب العالمين.
*
*مأجورين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*
*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*
*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*
*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 
*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 
*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

*نحن عشاق الحســـين* 

*نحن عشــــاق الحسيــن*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك
عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

نحن عشاق الحســـين 

نحن عشــــاق الحسيــن*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
_

_السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
_

_السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
_

_السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
_

_السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
_



_السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
_

_السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
_

_السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
_

_السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
_

_عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
_



_اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
_

_اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
_

_وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

__نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين

__
_

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*
*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*
*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*
*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 
*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 
*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

*نحن عشاق الحســـين* 

*نحن عشــــاق الحسيــن*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة_

----------


## ام الحلوين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## كـــ1دي

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*
*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*
*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 
*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 
*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*
*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*
*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 
*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*
*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 
*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## نور حياتي

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*
*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 
*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## مها 2008

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين
السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## Sweet Magic

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## كـــ1دي

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## ام الحلوين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## مها 2008

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

----------


## عازفه الامل

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## مها 2008

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## كـــ1دي

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد
السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ آدَمَ صـَفـُوةِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ نـوُحٍ نَبــِيِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ إبـراهيـمَ خـَليـلِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ موســى كـَليِم اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ عـيـسى روُحِ الله السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ حـَبـيبِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنينَ وَلَيِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يَابـنَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ المـُصـطـَفـى السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يَابـن عـلي المرتـضـى السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـن فاطـمة الزهراء السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـنَ خَديجَةَ الكُبـرى السَّلام عَلَيْكَ يا ثارَ اللهِ وابـنَ ثارِِهِ والوِتـرَ المَوتـوُرَ اَشـهَدُ اَنَّكَ قَد اَقَمتَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَيتَ الزَّكاة وَاَمَرتَ بـاُلمِعروف ِوَنَهَيتَ عـَنِ المُنكرِ وَاَطـَعـتَ اللهَ وَرَسـولَهُ حـَتّى اَتيكَ اليَقـينُ فـَلَعـَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً قَتـَلَتـكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً ظَلَمَتكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً سَمِعت بـِذلك فَرَضِيَت بـه يا مَولاي يا ابا عَبدِ اللهِ اَشهَدُ اَنّك كُنتَ نوُرا في الأصلابِ الشّامِخَةِ وَالأرحـامِ المُطَهَرَةِ لم تـُنَجـِسـكَ الجـاهِليَّةُ بـاَنِجـاسـِها وَلَم تـُلبـِسكَ مِن مُدلَهِمّاتِ ثـِيابـِها وَاَشـهَدُ أنَكَ مِن دَعائِم الدّين وَاَركانِ المُؤمِنينَ وَاَشهَدُ اَنّكَ الإمـام البَّرُ التَّقـيُ الرَّضـيُ الزَّكيّ الهادِي المَهدِيُ وَاَشـهَدُ اَنَّ الأَئمّة مِن وُلْدِكَ كَلِمةُ التَّقـوى وَاَعـلامُ الهُدى وَالعـُروةُ الوُثـقى وَالحـُجَّةُ عـَلى اَهل الدُنيـا وَاُشـهِدُ اللهَ وَمـلائكـَتـَهُ وَاَنبـِيائَهُ وَرُسـُلَهُ اَنّي بـِكـمُ مُؤمِنٌ وَبـِايِابـِكم مُوقنٌ بـَشَرائِع ديني وخواتيِم عَمَلي وقَلبي لقَلبِكم سِلمٌ وَاَمري لِامْرِكـمُ مُتَّبـع صـَلَوات الله عَلَيكم وَعَلى اَرواحـِكم وَعَلى اَجـسـادِكُم وعـَلَى اَجـسـامِكُم وَعـَلى شـاهِدِكم وَعـَلَى غـائِبـِكم وَعـَلَى ظـاهركم وعـلى بــاطـِنـِكـم بـاَبـي أَنـت وَ اُمي يَا بْن رَسـُولِ اللهِ بِاَبي اَنتَ وَاَمّي يا ابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ لَقَد عَظـُمتِ الرَّزيَّةُ و جـَلَتِ المُصـيبـَةُ بـِكَ عَلَينا وَعَلى جــَمــيعِ اَهل السَّمــواتِ والأرض فــَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمـةً أَسرجَت و َاَلجمـَتْ وَتـَهَيَأت و تنـقـبـت لِقـِتالِك يامـَولايَ ياابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ قـَصـَدتُ زيارتك اَسـئَلُ اللهَ بـالِشـأن الذَي لَكَ عِندَهُ وَ بـِالمَحَل الَّذي لَكَ لَدَيهِ اَن يُصـَليَعَلَى مُحـَمّدٍ وَآلِ مُحـَمّدٍ وَاَن يَجعَلَني مَعَكم في الدُنيا وَالآخـِرة السّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابــنَ رَسـوُلِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابـنَ نَبـِيِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيـكَ يابـنَ اَمير المُؤمِنينَ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يابـنَ الحـُسـينِ الشـهيدِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ ايُّها الشـَهيدُ وابـن الشـهيد السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ ايُّها المـَظـلومُ وَابـنُ المَظـلوُمِ لَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتـَلَتـك وَلَعَنَ الله اُمةً ظَلَمَتـكَ وَلَعَن اللهُ اُمةً سـَمِعت بـِذلِك فَرَضِيت بـِهِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يا ياوَليَّ اللهِ وَابـنَ وَلِيهِ لَقَد عَظُمتِ المُصـيبـَةُ وَجـَلّتِ الرَزِيةُ بـِكَ عـَلينا وَعـَلَى جـَميعِ المُسـلِمينَ فَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتَلَتك وَاَبـرءُ اِلى اللهِ وَاِليكَ مـِنهم السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يااَولياءَ اللهِ وَاَحـِبـائَهُ السَّلام ُعـَلَيكُم يا اصـفـِياءَ اللهِ وَاوِدّائَهُ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنصـارَ دينِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ رَسـُولِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـكُم يـا اَنـصـارَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنـين السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ فـاطـِمةَ الزهراء سَيدةِ نِساءِ العـالَمينَ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ اَبـي مُحـَمَّدٍ الحـَسـَنِ بـن عـليٍّ الوَلي الناصِح السَّلامُ عَلَيكُم يا اَنصارَ اَبـي عَبـدِ اللهِ الحـسـين بـاَبـي اَنتُم وَاُمي طِبـتُم وطابـَتِ الأرضُ الّتـي فـيها دُفـِنـتُم وَفـُزتُم فـَوزاً عـَظـيماً فـَيالَيتَني كـُنتُ مَعـَكُم فَاَفوُز فوزاً عَظيما.


*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد
السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ آدَمَ صـَفـُوةِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ نـوُحٍ نَبــِيِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ إبـراهيـمَ خـَليـلِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يا وارِثَ موســى كـَليِم اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ عـيـسى روُحِ الله السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يا وارِثَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ حـَبـيبِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يـا وارِثَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنينَ وَلَيِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـْكَ يَابـنَ مـُحـَمـّدٍ المـُصـطـَفـى السَّلامُ عـَلَيْكَ يَابـن عـلي المرتـضـى السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـن فاطـمة الزهراء السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَابـنَ خَديجَةَ الكُبـرى السَّلام عَلَيْكَ يا ثارَ اللهِ وابـنَ ثارِِهِ والوِتـرَ المَوتـوُرَ اَشـهَدُ اَنَّكَ قَد اَقَمتَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَيتَ الزَّكاة وَاَمَرتَ بـاُلمِعروف ِوَنَهَيتَ عـَنِ المُنكرِ وَاَطـَعـتَ اللهَ وَرَسـولَهُ حـَتّى اَتيكَ اليَقـينُ فـَلَعـَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً قَتـَلَتـكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً ظَلَمَتكَ وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَةً سَمِعت بـِذلك فَرَضِيَت بـه يا مَولاي يا ابا عَبدِ اللهِ اَشهَدُ اَنّك كُنتَ نوُرا في الأصلابِ الشّامِخَةِ وَالأرحـامِ المُطَهَرَةِ لم تـُنَجـِسـكَ الجـاهِليَّةُ بـاَنِجـاسـِها وَلَم تـُلبـِسكَ مِن مُدلَهِمّاتِ ثـِيابـِها وَاَشـهَدُ أنَكَ مِن دَعائِم الدّين وَاَركانِ المُؤمِنينَ وَاَشهَدُ اَنّكَ الإمـام البَّرُ التَّقـيُ الرَّضـيُ الزَّكيّ الهادِي المَهدِيُ وَاَشـهَدُ اَنَّ الأَئمّة مِن وُلْدِكَ كَلِمةُ التَّقـوى وَاَعـلامُ الهُدى وَالعـُروةُ الوُثـقى وَالحـُجَّةُ عـَلى اَهل الدُنيـا وَاُشـهِدُ اللهَ وَمـلائكـَتـَهُ وَاَنبـِيائَهُ وَرُسـُلَهُ اَنّي بـِكـمُ مُؤمِنٌ وَبـِايِابـِكم مُوقنٌ بـَشَرائِع ديني وخواتيِم عَمَلي وقَلبي لقَلبِكم سِلمٌ وَاَمري لِامْرِكـمُ مُتَّبـع صـَلَوات الله عَلَيكم وَعَلى اَرواحـِكم وَعَلى اَجـسـادِكُم وعـَلَى اَجـسـامِكُم وَعـَلى شـاهِدِكم وَعـَلَى غـائِبـِكم وَعـَلَى ظـاهركم وعـلى بــاطـِنـِكـم بـاَبـي أَنـت وَ اُمي يَا بْن رَسـُولِ اللهِ بِاَبي اَنتَ وَاَمّي يا ابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ لَقَد عَظـُمتِ الرَّزيَّةُ و جـَلَتِ المُصـيبـَةُ بـِكَ عَلَينا وَعَلى جــَمــيعِ اَهل السَّمــواتِ والأرض فــَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمـةً أَسرجَت و َاَلجمـَتْ وَتـَهَيَأت و تنـقـبـت لِقـِتالِك يامـَولايَ ياابـا عـَبـدِ اللهِ قـَصـَدتُ زيارتك اَسـئَلُ اللهَ بـالِشـأن الذَي لَكَ عِندَهُ وَ بـِالمَحَل الَّذي لَكَ لَدَيهِ اَن يُصـَليَعَلَى مُحـَمّدٍ وَآلِ مُحـَمّدٍ وَاَن يَجعَلَني مَعَكم في الدُنيا وَالآخـِرة السّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابــنَ رَسـوُلِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ يابـنَ نَبـِيِ اللهِ السـّلامُ عـَلَيـكَ يابـنَ اَمير المُؤمِنينَ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يابـنَ الحـُسـينِ الشـهيدِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ ايُّها الشـَهيدُ وابـن الشـهيد السـّلامُ عـَلَيكَ ايُّها المـَظـلومُ وَابـنُ المَظـلوُمِ لَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتـَلَتـك وَلَعَنَ الله اُمةً ظَلَمَتـكَ وَلَعَن اللهُ اُمةً سـَمِعت بـِذلِك فَرَضِيت بـِهِ السـّلامُ عَلَيكَ يا ياوَليَّ اللهِ وَابـنَ وَلِيهِ لَقَد عَظُمتِ المُصـيبـَةُ وَجـَلّتِ الرَزِيةُ بـِكَ عـَلينا وَعـَلَى جـَميعِ المُسـلِمينَ فَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمةً قَتَلَتك وَاَبـرءُ اِلى اللهِ وَاِليكَ مـِنهم السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يااَولياءَ اللهِ وَاَحـِبـائَهُ السَّلام ُعـَلَيكُم يا اصـفـِياءَ اللهِ وَاوِدّائَهُ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنصـارَ دينِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ رَسـُولِ اللهِ السَّلامُ عـَلَيـكُم يـا اَنـصـارَ اَميرِ المُؤمِنـين السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ فـاطـِمةَ الزهراء سَيدةِ نِساءِ العـالَمينَ السَّلامُ عـَلَيكُم يا اَنـصـارَ اَبـي مُحـَمَّدٍ الحـَسـَنِ بـن عـليٍّ الوَلي الناصِح السَّلامُ عَلَيكُم يا اَنصارَ اَبـي عَبـدِ اللهِ الحـسـين بـاَبـي اَنتُم وَاُمي طِبـتُم وطابـَتِ الأرضُ الّتـي فـيها دُفـِنـتُم وَفـُزتُم فـَوزاً عـَظـيماً فـَيالَيتَني كـُنتُ مَعـَكُم فَاَفوُز فوزاً عَظيما.


*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
*
*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة 
وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## شوق المحبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..


السلام عليك يابن محمد المصطفى ,,

السلام عليك يابن علي المرتضى ،،

السلام عليك يابن فاطمة الزهراء ,,

السلام عليك يابن خديجة الكبرى ،،

لقد عظمت المصيبة وجلت الرزية ,,

بك علينا وعلى جميع المسلمين ,,

فلعن الله أمة قتلتك ,,

وأبرأ إلى الله وإليك منهم ..



يــ س ــلموووا خ ــيتووو ..

ج ــزاكِ الله خ ــيرآ ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..


السلام عليك يابن محمد المصطفى ,,

السلام عليك يابن علي المرتضى ،،

السلام عليك يابن فاطمة الزهراء ,,

السلام عليك يابن خديجة الكبرى ،،

لقد عظمت المصيبة وجلت الرزية ,,

بك علينا وعلى جميع المسلمين ,,

فلعن الله أمة قتلتك ,,

وأبرأ إلى الله وإليك منهم ..


ج ــزاكِ الله خ ــيرآ ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 


*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
**
*

----------


## عازفه الامل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
*
*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة 
وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## مجد0

*السلام عليك ياأبا عبد الله الحسين*
*بصوت واحد فل نقول*
*(ياحسين..ياحسين..ياحسين)*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## أناشيد المطر

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## ملكة سبأ

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## ام الحلوين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## مريم المقدسة

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين* 

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء* 

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي*  

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة* 



*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين* 

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي*  

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم* 

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*  

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار*  



*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك*  

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عنيده

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## غرام أحباب

السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله الحسين

السلام عليك أيها الشهيد

السلام عليك أيها المظلوم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك


السلام على الحسين وعلى علي أبن الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين وعلى أولادالحسين

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وأل محمد وأخر تابع له على ذالك
اللهم العن العصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتله
اللهم العنهم جميعا

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## نور حياتي

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي *

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي *

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك *

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار *

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك *

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم *

----------


## فرح

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## Malamh Cute

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## مجد0

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*



*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك*

----------


## جنة الحسين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## Malamh Cute

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## أحلى زهر

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم


**
*

----------


## أحلى زهر

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## المتحير

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 


*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## طفلة بريئة

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## ام الحلوين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم


**
**
*

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## jod

السلام عليك ياشهيد الشهداء السلام عليك ياعمود الدين ومنارة المتقين والله مشتاقين لزيارة حضرتك والسجود أمام قبرك ياسيد الشهداءوالسلام على أخيك العبد الصالح صاحب الحوائج اللهم اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب

----------


## الأمل الوردي

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 


*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## روحانيات

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## شوق المحبة

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## أحلى زهر

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين 

السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## sweetsoul

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين 

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء* 

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي*  

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة* 



*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين* 

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي*  

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم* 

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك*  

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار*  



*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك*  

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*  

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام* 
*ولنهتف بصوت واحد*  
*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين* 
*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين* 
*يسلمو على الطرح* 
*رزقنا الله واياكم زيارة الحسين*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين 
وعلى أولاد الحسين 
وعلى أصحاب الحسين

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين 

السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## أحلى زهر

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين 

**السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
*

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*



*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
*

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
*

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
*



*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
*

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
*

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## روحانيات

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## علوكه

_السلام عليك ياابا عبدالله_ 
_السلام عليك يابن رسول الله_ 
_السلام عليك يابن ولي الله_ 
_اسلام عليك يابن فاطمة الزهراء_ 
_السلام عليك ياسيدي ومولاي_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## نبض قلب

السلام على الغريب المظلوم ..

السلام على الذبيح العطشان ..

السلام عليك عليك ياأبا عبد الله .. وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك ..

عليك مني سلام الله ابدا ً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار ..

ياسيدي أني اتقرب إليك وإلى جميع أهل البيت بزيارتك وزيارتهم ..

فأقبل سلامي ياأبا عبد الله ..

السلام عليك ياابن فاطمه الزهراء ..
السلام عليك ياابن المرتضى..

السلام عليك ياابن رسول الله ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

**السلام عليك يا ابن علي
**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين 

**السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
*السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة




**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 




**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين 

__السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
__السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
__السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
__السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
__عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
__اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## روحانيات

* ...*

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

**السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*
 ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين 

__السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
__السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
__السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
__السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
__عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
__اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## مجد0

السلام على قتيل العبره

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله الحسين 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناؤك 

 عليك مني سلام الله ابدا مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله اخر العهد مني لزيارتك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 

*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*
*مشكوووره يالغلا ام الحلوين*
*ع الطرح* 
*ورزقنا الله واياكم زيارة سيدي الامام الحسين عليه السلام ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين 

__السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
__السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
__السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
__السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
__عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
__اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## ورد الياسمين

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين 

السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابة التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اللهم صل ِعلى محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وأهلك عدوهم 


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي يا أباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله  دنيا وآخرة..

رحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صل ِعلى محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وأهلك عدوهم 


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي يا أباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..
__
_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صل ِعلى محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وأهلك عدوهم 


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي يا أباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..
__
_

----------


## نور حياتي

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...
السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار

السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين
وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام
السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب
السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..
جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..
ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صل ِعلى محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وأهلك عدوهم 


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي يا أباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..
__
_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## ارسم العشق

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 

السلام على ابن خاتم الأنبياء.. 
السلام على ابن سيد الأوصياء 

السلام على ابن فاطمة الزهراء.. 
السلام على ابن خديجة الكبرى 
السلام على غريب الغرباء.. 
السلام على شهيد الشهداء 
السلام على قتيل الأدعياء 
السلام على ساكن كربلاء 
السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء 
السلام على من ذريته الأزكياء 


السلام على المذبوح الوتين  

السلام على المحامي بلا معين 

السلام على الأئمة السادات 
السلام على الجيوب المضرجات 

السلام على النسوة البارزات  

السلام على الرؤوس المُشالات 


السلام على النفوس المصطلمات 

السلام على الأجساد العاريات... 


السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله..وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحلك  

عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

ولا جعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم 
السلام على الحسين 

وعلى علي ابن الحسين 

وعلى أولاد الحسين 
وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام...

يامولاي لعن الله أمة قتلتكم بالأيدي والألسن..
 




جُزيتم خيراً... 
موفقين..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

_

_
_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

دعاء المعجزة عن النبي موسى عليه السلام

_اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه ._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة..

ورحم الله والديكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياأباعبد الله 

وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناءك واناخت برحك
عليكم مني جميعاً سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار


السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام

السلام على الغريب العطشان
الظامي اللهفان

المدفون بلاغسل ولا أكفان
الشيب الخضيب

السلام على البدن السليب

السلام على الثغر المقروع بالقضيب

السلام على الرأس المرفوع
السلام عليك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله ورحمة الله وبركاته..

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين_

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين_

----------


## أريج الروح

السلام على الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى علي بن الحسيـن .. 
وعلى أولاد الحسيـــــن .. 
وعلى أصحاب الحسيـن ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين_

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## نور الشمس

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 


اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

نحن عشاق الحسين

----------


## ميآسه

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام
ولنهتف بصوت واحد 
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام_

ياحســــــــــــــــــــــين ياحــــــــــــــــــسين

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_ 
*نحن عشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق الحسين*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

**السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

**اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

**وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*


*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه ورزقنا الله واياكم زيارته في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخره ياكريم*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

**السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

**اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

**وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين

----------


## سيناريو

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## ورده محمديه

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشى كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## رنيم الحب

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين*
*نحن عشاق الحسين*

*يسلموا اختي على الطرح الموفق* 
*رزقنا الله زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الآخره*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام على القتيل المظلوم
السلام على أخيه المسموم
السلام على على الكبير
السلام على الرضيع الصغير
السلام على الأبدان السليبه
 السلام على العترة الغريبه
السلام على المجدلين في الفلوات

رزقنا الله في الدنيا زيارتك ياسيدي يا مولاي
وفي الآخرة شفاعتكم 
وثبتا على ولايتكم يوم تزل فيه الأقدام

----------


## مرة الغالي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام على القتيل المظلوم
السلام على أخيه المسموم
السلام على على الكبير
السلام على الرضيع الصغير
السلام على الأبدان السليبه
 السلام على العترة الغريبه
السلام على المجدلين في الفلوات

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## جنون الذكريات

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

لسلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## MOONY

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

_السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*  
الله يعطيك العافيه يالغاليه والله انك ما تقصري انشاءالله في ميزان حسنتك

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين 
السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء 
السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا 
ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

لسلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## أموله

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
**السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين* 
*السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء* 
*السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس* 
*وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 
**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
**اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت* 
*على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
**وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام
ولنهتف بصوت واحد 
**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله الحسين
السلام عليك يا مقطوع الوتين
السلام على الخد التريب
السلام على الشيب الخضيب
السلام عليك يابن علي المرتضى 
السلام عليك يابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي 
يا ابا عبد الله

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين 


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء


السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول


السلام عليك يا ابن علي 


السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة


السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين


السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 


السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم


السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 


عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 


اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 


اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## أموله

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## أموله

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

**اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

**وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

----------


## ملكة سبأ

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## اول دمعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد و على آل محمد 
السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء
السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول
السلام عليك يا ابن علي 
السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة
السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين
السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 
السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم
السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 
عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 
اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 
و صل الله على محمد وعلى آل بيت محمد الطيبين الطاهرين .

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليك ياأبا عبدالله الحسين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

----------


## النظره البريئه

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام
عليك
ياأبا عبدالله
الحسين
عليك مني السلام

----------


## نور حياتي

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## النظره البريئه

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

**السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

السلام عليك ايها الغريب المظلوم 
السلام عليك ايها العطشان 
السلام عليك يامسلوب الرده 
السلام عليك يانور عيني 
السلام عليك يامن دمي ينادي باسمه الليل ونهار
السلام عليك يامذبوح من القفه 
ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين
*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## عوامي مغترب

_السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه
_

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## حلاالكون

]_السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين_ 
_السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله_ 
_السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين_
_السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء_
_السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته_ 
_السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس_
_السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه_
_السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه_

----------


## النظره البريئه

*السلام عليك ياابا عبد الله الحسين*

----------


## صوت الالم

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين*


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## مضراوي

*][السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين][


][السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء][

][السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول][

][السلام عليك يا ابن علي ][

][السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة][

][السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين][

][السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي ][

][السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم][

][السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك ][

][عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار][ 

][اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك][ 

][اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ][

][وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام][

][ولنهتف بصوت واحد ][

][نحن عشاق الحسين][
][نحن عشاق الحسين][
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## أموله

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 


*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## احلى دلع

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## آنسة دراقة

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين

*

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*


*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*


*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 


*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*




*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*


*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 


*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*


*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 


*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 




*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 


*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## رحيق لياسمين

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يااباعبدلله الحسين 
السلام عليك ياابن رسول لله 
السلام عليك ياابن امير المؤمنين
السلام عليك ياابن فاطمة الزهراء
السلام على من دمه خضب شيبته 
السلام عليك سيدي وعلى حامل لوائك اباالفضل العباس
السلام على من غسله دمه والترب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه
السلام على من قبره في قلوب شيعته ومحبيه

----------


## ام الحلوين

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## أم علاوي 2

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

**السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

**السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

**السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

**السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

**السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

**السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

**السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

**عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

**اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

**نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين
*

*السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
*

----------


## آهات حنونه

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول

السلام عليك يا ابن علي 

السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة

السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين

السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي 

السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم

السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك 

عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار 

اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك 

اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم 

وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام

ولنهتف بصوت واحد 

نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء*

*السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله بداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين* 
*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين* 
*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين


السلام عليك يا سيد الشهداء

السلام عليك يا سبط الرسول*

*السلام عليك يا ابن علي* 

*السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة*

*السلام عليك يا بن خاتم النبيين و سيد المرسلين السلام عليك ياابن أمير المؤمنين و سيد الوصيين*

*السلام عليك يابن سيدة نساء العالمين يابن فاطمه الزهراء السلام عليك يا حسين بن علي* 

*السلام عليك وعلى اخيك وحامل لوائك وساقي عطاشه كربلا ابا الفضل العباس وعلى اختك الحوراء عقيلة بن هاشم*

*السلام عليك وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك* 

*عليك مني سلام الله ابداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار* 

*اللهم العن أول ظالم ظلم حق محمد وآل محمد وآخر تابع له على ذلك* 

*اللهم العن يزيد والعصابه التي جاهدت الحسين وشايعت وبايعت وتابعت على قتل ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 

*وأنتم أيضاً لا تبخلوا على هذا العظيم بالسلام*

*ولنهتف بصوت واحد* 

*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين* 
*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين* 
*نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين
نحن عشاق الحسين*

----------

